# Barking!



## Jessie Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

Each time Jessie is alone in a room she barks constantly.
Whenever she is put in her crate and nobody is there she howls.
We need to be able to leave her for about 45minutes but can't right now due to this.
Any advice or things we could distract her with while we are out?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What are you doing when you leave her. how old is she.


----------



## Jessie Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

She's 10 weeks, we put her in the crate with two chew toys and her favourite comfort toy. I think she needs something just to distract her


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

She is just a baby it takes time. you need to do short times away to start. pop her in her crate and go do the dishes or whatever. then go back. dont let her out when she is crying do something els in the room and just ignire her.


----------



## Jessie Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll try the short times. Thanks : )


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is only tiny and used to being with all her siblings. If you have to leave her alone exercise her first and maybe give her a chew or a kong stuffed with something to distract her.


----------

